# Wanted iPhone 8plus or newer



## Iceblue

View Advert


*Wanted iPhone 8plus or newer*

So the old iPhone is given up on me

so looking for a iPhone 8plus or newer

unlocked or on vodaphone is perfect

please let me know if anyone has anything not looking to remortgage for a new one

cheers andy (iceblue)




*Advertiser*

Iceblue



*Date*

08/02/22



*Price or Trade Value*

£150



*Category*

Wanted


----------

